# Humanely Raised Dog Food!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

For those of you who are interested, there is a pet food company that manufactures dog and cat foods that are "Certified Humanely & Ethically Sourced" and actually lists their sources for all the ingredients(even the veggies) in their foods. NOT ONE INGREDIENT IS FROM CHINA and if you read all the information they provide, you will be impressed as I was.......Unfortunately, after looking up the cost on Amazon it is way too expensive for me but Wow! it sure sounds like a good Company that cares even for the animals that get eaten! The company is called Open Farm (Ethically Raised & Sourced Pet Food | Open Farm) Take a look...it might be something you like!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Open Farm is awesome and the company is awesome. Not sure what the price in the U.S. is, but in canada the 24lb bags retail for $99. My rep often comes into the store and gives customers 5lb bags to try. They're a Canadian company but the food is produced in the states so that they can use locally sourced fruits and veggies year round. They use wild caught fish and on the back of each bag there's a stamp stating which kind of whitefish it is as it changes during the year. My doodle mutt is currently eating the pork flavour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Molly, you sound like my husband, doesn't want anything from China. It was interesting when we visited Beijing last summer. I am surprised he didn't go down to skin and bones. I guess he didn't have a problem with the wine and beer! Does anyone remember the documentary "Food Inc"?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

West U said:


> Molly, you sound like my husband, doesn't want anything from China. It was interesting when we visited Beijing last summer. I am surprised he didn't go down to skin and bones. I guess he didn't have a problem with the wine and beer! Does anyone remember the documentary "Food Inc"?


Nah.............I'm only paranoid about how they process pet foods after the 2007 disaster of over 100 brands of pet foods were recalled (and also baby formula) as pets (&babies) died because of melamine poisoning............ I just don't trust them.... Of course that doesn't mean the U.S. is innocent either...........but at least we have 'some' safety measures in place! 
I have no problem purchasing hard goods from China, though I feel bad that manufacturing costs here have priced Americans out of jobs! But that's another story............


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It does sound wonderful. Except for the price!!! I understand how the proteins and vegetables could be locally sourced/free range; food quality rather than feed quality. I've read that some vitamin or mineral supplements are not available in the U.S. and must be sourced abroad. Can you check the fine print on the label Kayla? I'm curious.


----------

